# Blaupaunt Stereo



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I know the Goat a performance car first.

Before it came to America and grew muscles it was and is a very nice car.
Nice design, excellent suspesion engineering. On par with much higher priced cars. Thanks Holden.

My question is the stereo. Its a Blaupaunt which I have long eqauted with auto audio quality.

I have had an after market Balupaunt installed in a car before.
That system rocked, this one doesn't. Its OK but does not campare to the sound my Dodge truck with (4) 6 x 9 MB-Quartz speakers, Pioneer 50wx 4. 
That stereo was put in as an "OK" system but as far as sound quality goes it blows away the stock Blaupaunt in the GTO....2004 model.

I read about the sub amp trick. Tried that and indeed incresed base but that is not so imprtant to me. I perfer quality over loud.

Has anyone simply changed the speakers and if so how do you like it.
It bothers me more than usual sice I drive the truck and the GTO regularly.
Stock GTO stereo really sounds sick.
I am going to change the speakers just looking for feedback first. Thanks

..and yes its ok because I tend to just turn it off and sing with the motor.
Still it needs work and I want to keep the stock Blaupunt and steering wheel controls. 

Michael

rather than start a new thread I know I can get an answer here. I bought this 2004 GTO at a really good price. It seems all stock but for a fiberglass inlay true ram air hood.
I added K&N FIPK.
What I am wondering is where the temp sits on stock 190 t'stats.
Mine sits one click below 1/2 the guage.
I am going to put a 160 in it as I did my truck. Makes a differnce and in Alabama heat is rarely a problem.
I just wonder if it already has one...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, I was definitely disappointed by the stereo. The trunk amp boost is OK, but, as you pointed out, doesn't affect output quality all that much.

I haven't replaced the factory speakers yet. About the only thing I've done to get the stereo to sound as good as possible is to turn all the automatic crap off, adjust as many of the manual settings as possible, then burn CDs that mixed in a manner that sound consistently good. 

Know that isn't much help -- but though your take on the stereo was identical to mine.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Same system in all GTOs. And it's 'Blaupunkt' by the way... I'm almost sure < he he>. At least I'm closer:lol:.

I'd like to know how the system changes with new speakers. Make sure to keep us posted. I also wonder how much trouble is to replace the speakers, especially the tweeters, which are waaay up front on the dash. Don't want to tear down the dash just for that. And the speakers by the rear seats look like a nightmare as well. System sounds okay to me, and probably will leave it alone. And yes, I much prefer the steering wheel controls to a better head unit. 
Oh, and in case you didn't know, you can turn the stereo on with the 'mode' button on the steering wheel, but doesn't turn it off. My Lexus did by holding it for 2 seconds, but not this one. Oh well. Take care.
JC


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

I replaced the in-dash tweeters and door speakers with Infinity Kappa components. HUGE improvement in sound. You won't believe how crappy the factory speakers are until you see them - looks like something that would come in a $5 AM radio from Wal-Mart. I plan to upgrade the rest of the factory speakers in the near future.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Should have been a Bose.:cheers


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

:agree so true GM already uses Bose and Holden is a sub right


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

One thing Blaupunkt and Bose have in common that I realy like is the auto distortion limitor. Whats the the point of having a stereo that can go to 50, but sounds like crap at 20.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

any company other than Blaupunkt.. I don't even like the way the stereo console looks it is too big IMO.. I think they would have been better off going with anyone but Blaupunkt.. seeing as how gm uses Bose, Monsoon, Pioneer.
I know from my experience the G6 Monsoon 6 disk sooo much better than the Blaupunkt. I wish I could install it into the GTO.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Go to a local car stereo shop and tell them your concerns. They can hook you up. It will cost you some cash though, but I think it will be worth it. I may do the same with mine.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I think the corsa sound system I have is better than anything. To be honest I would not mind if there was nothing but an am/fm tuner.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

motorheadmike said:


> I replaced the in-dash tweeters and door speakers with Infinity Kappa components. HUGE improvement in sound. You won't believe how crappy the factory speakers are until you see them - looks like something that would come in a $5 AM radio from Wal-Mart. I plan to upgrade the rest of the factory speakers in the near future.


 Did you do the work yourself? If so was it difficult? Any problem with clips breaking or other problems with removal/reassembly?


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> I think the corsa sound system I have is better than anything. To be honest I would not mind if there was nothing but an am/fm tuner.


:agree there is always great music from the ponies under the hood


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I took a look at replacing speakers today.

I also want to know about the replacing tweeters motorheadmike.
I could not bring myself to pry those plastic parts. Though they look like they pop off.

I took screw out all over the door panel. 6 bottom, 2 at hinge side, 2 latch side, one behind the door handle, one hidden inside the panel over the speaker.
When I saw the door handle was going to have to be disengaged from a wire.
The seal at the window I never tried hard to break.
I put the screws back.
Not so easy as the American made Dodge truck.
Looked at the rears in the rear kick panel...folded the seat back.
Opened the trunk..those 2 look easy. Just those plastic retainers that are a pain. That would be the hardest part I think...of those 2! You can reach over the carpet and feel the little magnet of a cheap speaker.

My conclusion is buy the repair manual first.
I had a bad experience with so called pro radio installers.._Radioactive_ here in Alabaster, Alabama. Messed up my then 2 day old truck.. never again.


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

My system sounds like George and Willy were out drinking all night! What a shame to distort such fine acoustics.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

GTO's have radios? I thought it was just a fancy clock...


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

I am very disappointed in this stereo. The 8-Track I had in my 73 Oldsmobile when I was in high school was better.:willy: 

http://encyclopedia.classicoldsmobile.com/owners/falfter1.jpg


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I like the music under the hood too.
Still these days I appreciate fine acustics from a stereo.

I did research and came to this average conclusion.
I looked myself as noted. The rears cannot be accessed through the trunk.
Remove back seats then hat rack. Yea, I am 45. _That is what they were used for back when grandad and everbody other man wore a hat._
New speakers and amps can be added by a pro or a mechanical and patent you with lots of free time.
What I read on LS-1.com is that every seat has to come out, all inner panels, carpet, dash. Just the sheet metal left inside according to him
As the fellow wrote it made him physically sick when he saw it during the install.
Another advised never to walk in during surgery.
He is very pleased with the final results but out $3000 for the upgrade and its the stock radio.

I wrote earlier I do not trust my area installers..based on one bad experience which I know is unfair..once bitten.
The stock radio will do until it bothers me enough to do something about it.


Cheers
Michael


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

Replacing the tweeters in the dash and the speakers in the door is not that hard, but you need to know how everything comes apart, as there are some hidden screws in the door panel (under the pull and under the lock button). The other GTO board has a decent write-up on how to remove these panels in the stereo/electronics section.

The tweeters are easy - remove the dash end caps and the speaker cover/defroster grills and there they are. I reused the stock speaker bracket. Since my setup consisted of components that included crossovers, I put the crossovers in the kick panels, ran power from the stock tweeter wires, and ran a new wire from the crossover into the door for the door speaker. If you don't plan on running components, then just reuse the stock speaker wires and the job becomes much easier.

I would suggest sticking with 2 ohm speakers, such as Infinity Kappas, if you plan to stay with the stock HU without an external amp.

BTW, for rear speaker installation, the rear seat will come out of the car without removing the front seats if they are slid up and tilted forward all the way. I installed an Infinity Bass-link in the trunk and had to pull the back seat to run the wiring. Don't be intimidated by the rear seat - it is literally two bolts and it comes out.


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

DriftingIsGay said:


> Did you do the work yourself? If so was it difficult? Any problem with clips breaking or other problems with removal/reassembly?


Did it myself, and didn't break anything, but I will have to admit that I'm a pretty experienced mechanic. Just take your time and do your homework first so that you know how everything comes apart.


----------

